#  Schulmedizin >  Urologische Sprechstunde >   Hoden OP Varikozele >

## Ben93

Hallo , meine Varikozelen OP ist nun 3 Wochen her . 
Mir wurde der Hoden aufgeschnitten und habe jetzt immernoch totale schmerzen nur wenn ich den Hoden leicht berühre .  
War schon beim Urologen er sagte Geduld und Kühlen , aber langsam mache ich mir echt sorgen weil mir gesagt wurde in der Regel dauert es 7 Tage . 
Sind die schmerzen jetzt noch normal und die Schwellung ? 
Und wie lange können die Schmerzen anhalten ? 
Ich bitte um Antworten

----------


## josie

Hallo Ben!
3 Wochen nach der Op dürften die BEschwerden nicht mehr so massiv sein, hat sich in den letzten Tagen noch etwas gebessert?
Falls Du deinem Operateur nicht mehr vertraust, dann solltest Du dich in einer anderen Praxis vorstellen und eine 2.Meinung einholen.
LG JOsie

----------


## Ben93

Hallo entschuldigung das ich mich jetzt erst wieder melde habe nicht mehr mit einer antwort gerechnet . 
Also die schmerzen haben sich gebessert sind aber immer noch vorhanden besonders stark an der Narbe dort ist es auch noch ein wenig blau denke das es ein Bluterguss ist , aber dies ist ja mittlerweile schon 5 wochen her und immernoch ein Bluterguss ?

----------

